# Please help quickly... are they sick???



## FrozenIce15 (Dec 10, 2003)

I just got done feeding my 2 rbp today, and I usually feed them around the same time every day... and when i put the food (shrimp) in the tank, they didnt react to it at all, it broke up and all settled at the bottom. Is it ok if they dont eat one day??? How can I tell if they are sick? They are just sitting at the bottom of the tank right now, but i put the catcher net thing in there and they swam away from it so i dont think they are injured. PLEASE help... oh, and they are only about 1 1/2-2" long if that matters..the ph level was between 7.5 and 7.8... water temp about 79


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

PH is too high, lower it slowly over the next several hours.. And there is a forum for this.


----------



## FrozenIce15 (Dec 10, 2003)

How do I lower it slowly?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

If you have anything that lowers PH then just add a little bit at a time rather than alot at once.

If you have a 20 gal tank and lets assume you have a PH lowering chemical that say's add 2 drops or 2 tsps per gallon then just add 1 drop or tsp total for the whole 20 gal. then repeat every 1/2 hr or so until desire PH is reached. Ideal would be 6.7


----------



## FrozenIce15 (Dec 10, 2003)

I put in one of those white tabs, I forgot the name, but you put them in and they fizz, they lower the ph level to 6.8-7.2 and reduce the ammonia also. Should this clear the water up too?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

FrozenIce15 said:


> I put in one of those white tabs, I forgot the name, but you put them in and they fizz, they lower the ph level to 6.8-7.2 and reduce the ammonia also. Should this clear the water up too?


 It will prob not clear up any water. Is your water cloudy or dirty? Lets see what the tab does to them over the next 1/2 hour/hour. it should help


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

If the ph has been at that,then thats not the problem,test for ammonia,nitrite,nitrate,by the way,1 of my p tanks has been at 7.5 for 6 months,the p is happy and healthy.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

First off... RELAX!!! If your Ps were doing fine in that PH level for a long time, they'll be while your treating it. You stated that when you put your net in the tank, they swam away. That alone shows that they're OK and nothing seriously wrong with them.

1. Your PH is kinda high, but a drastic change in PH, per chemicals, can also kill your fish. Try getting some peat moss, or add drift wood in there.

2. You also stated that your tank water is a bit cloudy, which leads me to ask if your tank was or has been fully cycled before you put your Ps in there.

3. Have you checked your ammonina levels? High ammonia is usually the cause of cloudy water, old food left in tank, or even a dead decaying fish.

4. Ps are known to be picky eatters. Regardless of what routine you implement on them, they'll usually eat whenever they want. Sometimes they'll pig out for a week, then wont even get near or interested in anything in the tank the next week.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move to donh's headquaters


----------

